# Post drawings, or any form of art you've done!



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Not sure if I should have posted this in the graphics show room or in here, so if it belongs in the graphics showroom feel free to move it to that section. (Sorry in advance if that's the case.)

Well I decided to upload drawings I've done on the facebook graffiti application and other stuff I either painted or drew and edited with Photoshop CS3.





















































































































































































*^^ Those were the facebook graffiti application drawings ^^*

These below are the ones I drew on paper or painted on a canvas.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Hot damn, you gots to do my next sig. <3


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

pretty good job dude!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Jesus. 

More naked chicks, to my inbox, prompt!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good job, man, you do nice work.

Also, moved to graphics.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> Good job, man, you do nice work.
> 
> Also, moved to graphics.


No problem, I figured that might have happened :thumb02:

And thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

myspace.com/revlovermusic

band I played in for awhile. I played guitar...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> No problem, I figured that might have happened :thumb02:
> 
> And thanks for the compliments guys!


No probs.

I really like the "L O V E" one using the weaponry, that's awesome.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

awesome stuff dude..... now i know that you, me and negative1 are the only people who play instruments on this forum lol...... i play drums and negative1 plays guitar as well


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Michael Carson said:


> No probs.
> 
> I really like the "L O V E" one using the weaponry, that's awesome.


Thanks, I like that one a lot too. It was my facebook profile pic for a long time lol. 

I should try and draw a few UFC fighters or other MMA fighters but I've never got around to doing that yet.



enceledus said:


> myspace.com/revlovermusic
> 
> band I played in for awhile. I played guitar...



Nice....I can play Marry had a little lamb on the piano, but that's about it lmao! I suck musically.


----------

